

WHO Panel: 'Limited Evidence' Suggests Cell Phones 'Possibly Carcinogenic' - aasarava
http://www.webmd.com/cancer/news/20110531/expert-panel-cell-phones-might-cause-brain-cancer

======
aasarava
What I don't get is this: With more than 5 Billion people using mobile phones,
according to the article, wouldn't we have already seen the first waves of a
tumor epidemic?

I understand that children are particularly susceptible and the trend in
children getting phones is a recent one. But mobile phones have been available
en masse for over 20 years -- (I've had one for 15 years) -- so you would
think that adults who have had phones for most of that time would have been
exposed enough for there to be some obvious effect.

